# CA EMT student on Judge Judy



## DeepFreeze (Apr 30, 2014)

Found this gem on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYjVU5ugNz8

I was watching some judge judy as I was doing chores around the house and when I heard she was an EMT student, I had to watch.

I wonder if she ever graduated EMT school, and/or ever got a job in CA as an EMT.

Basically, it is a open/shut case of road rage with a great little temper tantrum about not providing CPR to Judge Judy. Coincidently the case had an ambulance in it as well. The trial begins after a quick clip from a late night show.  I thought I should share this find with all of you guys when I saw the clip so enjoy


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 30, 2014)

Well... no "Kelly McKee" currently shows up on the CA EMS database.
http://www.centralregistry.ca.gov/Search.aspx


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 1, 2014)

I wish I had 13 minutes to watch this.


----------



## JPINFV (May 1, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> I wish I had 13 minutes to watch this.



Strange. I wish I had my 13 minutes back.


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 1, 2014)

I just chuckled.

Thanks for watching my six.

Will avoid with prejudice.


----------



## DeepFreeze (May 2, 2014)

Its the same old formula for a Judge Judy show, I just hate how she throws the EMT student thing out there, as if she would get the court case dismissed.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 6, 2014)

This thread is getting a lot of views today because of the episode of Judge Judy. 

I wanted to add that the person playing the role of Kelly McKee is an actor. She should not be a representative of those in EMS.

Before hitting the exit button feel free to look around, and if you're in EMS, please join our great community.


----------



## berkeman (Aug 7, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> I wanted to add that the person playing the role of Kelly McKee is an actor. She should not be a representative of those in EMS.



Are you sure about that?  I've never heard that they use actors on the Judge Judy show...


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 7, 2014)

berkeman said:


> Are you sure about that?  I've never heard that they use actors on the Judge Judy show...


Positive.


----------



## Kevinf (Aug 7, 2014)

Why do you think that she was an actor? The litigants get an appearance fee and a free all-expenses-paid trip to Los Angeles and the chance to win up to $5,000. Not something that your typical EMT is going to pass up. They pay extras (typically actors) to pad out the audience...


----------



## karaya (Aug 7, 2014)

I know one of the medics where we do some filming appeared on the show several years ago.


----------

